# Outlook 2007 will only open in Safe Mode



## mn2ca2co (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm using Windows XP. For some reason Outlook 2007 will only open in Safe Mode. If I try to open it in normal mode it just gets hung up and I have to manually close it.

I have scanned the .pst files for errors. I have disabled all non-Microsoft add-ins. When I try to reinstall the Office disk it says it had a setup error and won't install. I have searched all over the Internet for days for a solution and can't find one.

Help!


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi

In safe mode, disable all the add-ons and COM plug-ins that are listed in Outlook's
configuration UI (advanced options). Then start Outlook in normal mode.
If the problem doesn't reappear, one of the add-ons or plug-ins that you
disabled is the culprit. Now you get the joy of enabling them one at a
time, restarting Outlook, and retesting if the problem reappears. When
the problem does reappear, it's caused by the add-on or COM plug-in you
just reenabled.


----------

